# From dublin to the north in search of a saturday dentist



## mickinblack (12 Aug 2009)

Im in Dublin and need a lot of work done on my teeth.
I want to go up the north Newery if posible for a check up and to see how much it will cost..
Im haveing trouble finding a dentist open on a saturday does anyone no of a dentist open in newery or close by open on a saturday..


----------



## samanthajane (12 Aug 2009)

[broken link removed]

There's 1 dentist that opens on a saturday. 

Not many of them give there opening time, out of looking at more than 30 dentists around the area this was the only open i found that was open on a saturday. But i also found only 3 that said they were closed on a saturday, that leaves alot that doesn't state their opening times. 

Best thing is to google dentists in newry and start ringing around. I would be surprised if you didn't find a lot more that were also open on saturdays.


----------



## mickinblack (12 Aug 2009)

Yes

I been looking most the day for ones open on a saturday so few give the opening times,gona have start emailing them all..I thought it be much easier than this to find a dentist open on a saturday .




samanthajane said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> There's 1 dentist that opens on a saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## SparkRite (12 Aug 2009)

Hi Mickinblack,

Myself and Mrs. Sparkrite have just finished getting a lot of dental work done in Newry. *All *appointments were on a Saturday. We are both extremely happy with the treatment we recieved and the price. The surgery is in Newry and the link is below.

[broken link removed]

I have no affiliation with the clinic other than being a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Teknon (12 Aug 2009)

Hi

Just a little note on Ballybot Dental Surgery, I rang a couple of weeks ago and was told they weren't taking on any new patients at this time!

So I went to another dentist in Newry, O'Farrel Staunton, easy to find had my first consultation yesterday and everything went well.  I am quite a nervous patient but I have to say Dr O'Neill was really lovely.  Going back in a month for a few fillings......eeek

Also.........I have no affiliation with the clinic other than being a very satisfied customer.


----------



## skates (29 Sep 2009)

Hi The Meridian Clinic in Tesco's on the Malahide Road have a Dentist who does orthodontic work too.  They are open on a Saturday.  I am sure if you call them they can look after you.


----------



## Niamh (28 Jan 2010)

Hi also looking for a Saturday service, both practices mentioned in this post state mon-fri on their respective sites, is this information incorrect, has anyone attended/got and appointment on a Saturday recently?


----------



## joanmul (28 Jan 2010)

Teknon said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> So I went to another dentist in Newry, O'Farrel Staunton, easy to find had my first consultation yesterday and everything went well.  I am quite a nervous patient but I have to say Dr O'Neill was really lovely.  Going back in a month for a few fillings......eeek
> ...


----------

